# House pour MacBook Pro 15'' ????



## Alexxx (26 Décembre 2006)

bonjour à tous ! (et joyeux noel !)

est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à trouver une house adaptée (pas une malette hein, une house de protection) au format du Mac Book pro 15 pouces ? je n'en ai trouvé qu'une 15'' - 15.4'' et il nage un peu dedans.... ca m'embete, je me dis qu'il est moins bien protegé et je voudrai en trouver une aux dimensions exactes (cad : 35 x 23 cm)
est-ce que quelqu'un a une marque, un modele, un site ou une boutique à me recommander ??

merci beaucoup !


----------



## Zitounesup (26 Décembre 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG,

Moi j'ai opt&#233; pour la Tucano Second skin. Elle prot&#232;ge tr&#232;s bien, elle est douce -en fibres- et est parfaitement adapt&#233;e aux dimension du MBP 15"

En plus on te la livre avec un morceau de tissu destin&#233; &#224; prot&#233;ger ton clavier et &#224; nettoyer ton &#233;cran!

Pour la boutique, je l'ai trouv&#233;e &#224; l'AC de Londres, mais dans toutes les bonnes boutiques tu devrais pouvoir la d&#233;nicher, ou encore sur l'AS.


----------



## romaing34 (26 Décembre 2006)

Salut

Pour la protection des laptop Apple, le mieux en ce moment niveau housse c'est la Larobe de chez Be.ez.

J'en ai une en rab' pour MBP 15", je l'avais achetée pour le mien, qui finalement est retourné chez Apple suite à des problèmes bien connus des premiers aheteurs (whine et compagnie).

Elle est dans un état neuf vu qu'elle n'a au final servie que 10 jours.
Le coloris est noir avec liseret orange, très sobre.

Tiens moi au courant si tu es intéressé


----------



## Johan59 (27 Décembre 2006)

Salut

J'en ai acheté une sur mesure pour un macbook pro 15 pouces ou powerbook en cuir noir, sur macway.

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5292/noreve-housse-sleeve-en-cuir-noir-pour-macbook-pro-154.html


----------



## Eul Mulot (27 Décembre 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:


> Salut et bienvenue sur MacG,
> 
> Moi j'ai opté pour la Tucano Second skin. Elle protège très bien, elle est douce -en fibres- et est parfaitement adaptée aux dimension du MBP 15"
> 
> ...



J'ai opté pour la même solution, comme me l'a conseillé SupaPictave, et j'en suis très satisfait jusqu'a présent ! Je l'ai commandé sur l'apple store.


----------



## Calmeraie (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter cet article chez Samsonite:

http://www.samsonite.com/fr/local_p...ionid=U345FQKGNA33HPSTLA45V1Q?product=D34*038

Concu pour le macbookpro, il résiste aux impacts des chocs et des chutes.

En fait le portable est pris en "sandwiche" et est très bien protégé.

On ne peut pas mettre le chargeur à l'intérieur.

D'autres articles pour portables sont sur le site www.samsonite.com

Bon choix


----------



## romaing34 (30 Décembre 2006)

Assez pratique cette housse pour celui qui ne transporte que son portable. Est)elle rigide, semi-rigide ou souple ?

Dans l'esprit, Benthraven fait une housse similaire permettant d'emporter également quelques accessoires.


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

LaRobe, pour le balader dans un sac,  ou sous le bras


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2006)

J'ai acheté la NéoCase de Radtech et elle est vraiment très bien.

Tu as des poignées au cas ou tu voudrais ne prendre que ça et tu peux aussi l'attacher à ton portable de telle manière que tu peux l'ouvrir et travailler avec sans enlever la housse 

Elle existe dans toutes les tailles correspondants aux portables Apple.


----------



## Antiphon (26 Mars 2008)

Melaure, j'avais plusieurs questions à te poser au sujet de la NeoCase de RadTech :

Possède-t-elle un poche ventrale (j'ai cru voir que oui sur leur site) ?
Peut-on y placer le chargeur du MacBook Pro 15'' ?
L'utilises-tu seule ou est-ce que tu la places dans une malette ? Si oui, laquelle ?
Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## ASdesign46 (26 Mars 2008)

personelement je me suis dirigé sur la Housse be.ez ... au depart je voulais un noir et blanche je suis arriver trop tard mais le vendeur m'a sorti celle ci :





et ilm'a di : "c'est une edition limitée" et m'a montré l'interieur :





Ou il y a donc ce ptit mot ! lol

Je la trouve vraiment sympa et puis le MBP est bien tenu a l'interieur.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

le top de la housse design, qui protege bien et qui est bien foutue par sa conception et son materiau c'est la marque Built NY


----------



## iShin (26 Mars 2008)

+ 1 pour les housses Be.ez Larobe.



melaure a dit:


> J'ai acheté la NéoCase de Radtech et elle est vraiment très bien.



Elle a l'air bien mais pas de problème de dissipation thermique lorsque tu utilises ton MBP ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Be.ez LaRobe !
Tout mes portables y ont eu le droit (iBook, PowerBook, MacBook et MacBookPro aujourd'hui)
Housse de très bonne qualité, résistante, prix sympa, légère et se glissant dans un sac à dos ni vu ni connu. Pleins de coloris disponibles. 




Elle est constituée d'une matière absorbante à retour de forme, rigide mais pas trop. L'intérieur est doux donc pas de rayures et la fermeture éclair est doublée par des "petits boudins" en tissus à l'intérieur pour éviter de rayer le laptop. 
Par contre, pas de poche de rangement. Perso ça me dérange pas. Je glisse le chargeur dans le sac à dos.

Sinon:






Si tu veux un sac pour transporter d'autres babioles : le Be.Ez LeVertigo a l'air vraiment pas mal.
Pour l'avoir vu, il est très bien conçu, léger, bien fini et tu restes incognito. 
Tu peux y glisser un bouquin, un carnet, des crayons, ton chargeur, quelques cables, un disque dur externe, ...
La bandoulière est large, donc assez confortable.

Un peu plus cher par contre. Une bonne soixantaine d'euros.


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

housses "Gimp" de Crumpler, pour tous mes portables depuis quelques années (PC et Mac )


----------

